# Alpina B7 -white-



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

_Pictures are courtesy of JCM5_


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

White on a B7 is a disaster.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello Vince, how are things ? 

Yes, agreed, white is not a cool Alpina color. However, Alpina sales manager told me that almost all white Alpinas were going to Japan.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> White on a B7 is a disaster.


Quite disagree, I love it.

Although I can see how one could mistake it for a fridge... or a washer


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> Although I can see how one could mistake it for a fridge... or a washer


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

What's the price?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Soupcan325i said:


> What's the price?


Base Price 
B7 4.4 $138,750
B7 4.4 Long $146,750


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> Quite disagree, I love it.
> 
> Although I can see how one could mistake it for a fridge... or a washer


I agree (I sort of like it after seeing those pics 10 times). It does look HUGE.

Maybe LilE ordered a new BMW? :dunno: Perfect color for him! 

I am too lazy to "search" so is the B7 based on the E63 or E65? Any other specs?

Just curious ...

-


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Right. E65, asked and answered! Thanks, Alex!  


-


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

:yikes: damn that thing looks sweet! Alpina always does a great Job...thanks for the pics, Alex.


*Bobby runs off to change underwear after looking at those pics*


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I agree (I sort of like it after seeing those pics 10 times). It does look HUGE.
> 
> Maybe LilE ordered a new BMW? :dunno: Perfect color for him!
> 
> ...


It was to be a secret :tsk:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> It was to be a secret :tsk:


When is BMW gunna do a truck? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> When is BMW gunna do a truck? :dunno:


 :eeps: What do you know that Alex is not telling us :dunno:


----------



## ZHPerfect (Mar 6, 2004)

I like it a lot actually. I didn't like that style of wheel for a long time but it looks great on the B7... the fact that they are gigantic helps probably. It works in white but that alpina blue is the way to go i think. Alpina stuff is so damn neat, too bad the little factory can't churn out enough cars to warrant exporting to the US :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :eeps: What do you know that Alex is not telling us :dunno:


I am innocent :eeps:

But I saw an Alpina truck


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I am innocent :eeps:
> 
> But I saw an Alpina truck


You innocent, thats like saying Al is not OCD :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> You innocent, thats like saying Al is not OCD :eeps:


:lmao: :lmao:

well, he is not the guy he used to be. Big city life have changed him a lot.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> well, he is not the guy he used to be. Big city life have changed him a lot.


For the better


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

For some reason, the trunk treatment reminds me of the duck-tail found on the early 911s :dunno:


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

ZHPerfect said:


> I like it a lot actually. I didn't like that style of wheel for a long time but it looks great on the B7... the fact that they are gigantic helps probably. It works in white but that alpina blue is the way to go i think. Alpina stuff is so damn neat, too bad the little factory can't churn out enough cars to warrant exporting to the US :thumbdwn:


Damm right. I recieved an email from the Alpina marketing rep yesterday after asking him if there is any chance they will begin exporting to the US. He informed me that the US market is not being considered at this time, or any time in the future. What the hell. Set up a factory here, and they should do quite well with their awesome B7 conversions. What a drag.


----------

